# Have Your Legislator Sign the Petition AGAINST Proposed Regulations!‏



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

July 14, 2009
Dear GOAL members,

As you may know, Governor Patrick has proposed regulations that would make firearms education and training virtually impossible at local sporting clubs. We ask that you contact your state legislator and urge them to sign the attached bi-partisan petition opposing these proposed regulations. Not sure who your legislator is? Click here to get the contact information for your district. You may also go to the official Massachusetts Election Info page to obtain your district, as well as your legislator's information.
As always, we thank you for your support!
*To sign on to the bipartisan letter, please contact Representative Peterson's office prior to Monday, July 20, 2009 at 5:00pm.*

*Language of the bipartisan legislative letter in opposition to the proposed regulations 501 CMR 15.00 Firearm Exhibitions*

_We the undersigned legislators wish to express our opposition to the proposed regulations regarding "Firearm Exhibitions."
_
_The proposed regulations would place a burdensome process on the very organizations that provide for firearm safety education. These establishments and the training events that are run at these facilities have an exceptional safety record that most likely far exceeds any other activity within the Commonwealth._

_For many decades, the local fish and game clubs and other membership based shooting facilities have successfully fulfilled the vital public safety need in providing safe firearms training and education. The Commonwealth should be doing what it can to encourage the general public to seek firearms safety and education. These regulations will only discourage clubs from providing, and people from seeking, these important educational opportunities._

_We would urge the Executive Office of Public Safety and Security to not impose further burdens on our constituents and clubs that are providing this important service to their communities. We would however encourage the Executive Office of Public Safety and Security to work with these organizations to allow and encourage more citizens to be able to take advantage of the essential educational programs provided by the clubs in our communities._*

*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*HA!*

*Way ahead of you! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!*

*Reply from House Republican Lew Evangelidis (R) to an E-mail I sent to the committee. He's the only one who answered!*

RE: House Bill 4102‏
From:<IMG id=P___1610222150 style="DISPLAY: none" webimdisplayStyle="inline"> *Evangelidis, Lewis - Rep. (HOU)* ([email protected]) Sent:Mon 7/13/09 8:40 AMTo: xxxxx xxxxxx([email protected])

.ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}Good Morning, 

I assure you that I will oppose Governor Patrick's proposal each step of the way. I wonder when Beacon Hill will recognize that by further restricting the responsible gun owners we will not achieve any reductions in gun violence?
Thanks again for reaching out to me and I hope you had a great weekend,
Lew​



*From:* xxxxx xxxxx[mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Sun 7/12/2009 11:03 AM
*To:* Creem, Cynthia (SEN); Tarr, Bruce (SEN); Evangelidis, Lewis (HOU ); Gregoire, Danielle (HOU ); [email protected]
*Subject:* House Bill 4102

Dear Joint Committee members,

I strongly urge you to identify this proposed legislation as an affront to the rights of our fellow citizens of this Commonwealth.
This bill would impact the _*affirmed legal rights *_of citizens to _*legally*_ transfer firearms to other private citizens. 
In addition, this legislation would stop *guests *from being able to participate in competitive shooting events, or even for recreation at *Licensed Gun Clubs*.

There is no evidence to support any enhancement of the public safety of this Commonwealth, by curtailing and/or eliminating the rights and priviledges currently enjoyed by law-abiding citizenry. It will force private persons to pay out of their own pockets to transfer private property. An analogy would be that the State now require private auto sales to be done through licensed dealerships in some attempt to reduce incidents of automotive thefts or motor vehicle accidents. It isn't logical in any sense.

As a Police Officer and state-certified firearms instructor, I can say from tangible experience of over twenty years that this proposed legislation will be _*ineffective in fighting crime or enhancing public safety in any manner*_. The Governor is proposing a "theory" bill
that has no substance in the practicum. Please accept my appreciation for your consideration in reviewing my concerns in this matter.

Sincerely,

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx, MA
508-xxx-xxxx


----------

